# The History Beneath Our Feet....



## j d worthington (Mar 9, 2008)

A nifty little story. Sometimes something like this little piece just pulls one up and makes one realize that history isn't something dead and dry, but an ongoing thing; and that we are no less a part of that process than "those who have gone before":

Archaeologists unveil finds in Rome digs - Yahoo! News

Title: "Archaeologists unveil finds in Rome digs", from AP, by Marta Falconi, datelined Sat., Mar. 8, 2008.


----------



## The Ace (Mar 9, 2008)

What would you expect in Rome ?   The only European place worse for construction would be Athens or the other major Greek cities.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 9, 2008)

The Ace said:


> What would you expect in Rome ? The only European place worse for construction would be Athens or the other major Greek cities.


 
Not so much expectations, as how such stories sometimes shift our perspective slightly and remind us of all the history there is around us, all the time, but which we tend to not notice or see....


----------



## MG1962 (Mar 10, 2008)

There was an excellent series of documentaries called hidden worlds, or underground worlds. They went to many great cities of the world, and explored just what was under there

London was fascinating, they have found a graving dock under city, with a Roman boat still in place - so you never know whats below your feet


----------

